# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  When will CIalis become legally generic in USA and Canada?

## junk2222yard

Hello! Can someone tell me when 20mg Cialis pills will become a legal generic in the USA and Canada?

And how much will the price drop when that happens?

I have done google searches, but there is so much crap related to terms like "cialis" and "tadalifil" that it is like finding a needle in a haystack.

----------


## ZenFitness

I'm more interested in when it will become OTC!!

It's all about the drug company's profits vs. the research to develop Cialis, etc., I think.

----------


## thisAngelBites

At the moment, it's supposed to be off patent in Nov of 2017. It was due to come off patent in Jan 2016, but then was extended, I think because it was approved to use for pulmonary hypertension.

----------


## Times Roman

> At the moment, it's supposed to be off patent in Nov of 2017. It was due to come off patent in Jan 2016, but then was extended, I think because it was approved to use for pulmonary hypertension.


I think they get a 17 year lock on the patent before any other company can make a move and sell generic?

----------


## thisAngelBites

I thought 17 years sounded right, but then I saw this, and it looks more complicated:

Frequently Asked Questions on Patents and Exclusivity many years is a patent granted for?

----------


## junk2222yard

> At the moment, it's supposed to be off patent in Nov of 2017. It was due to come off patent in Jan 2016, but then was extended, I think because it was approved to use for pulmonary hypertension.


I found a site with info. It will probably get extended again. These big companies have too much clout.

Viagra should have been generic a year ago. but got its patent extended until 2020!

See: Viagra Patent Expires, Goes Generic | What Will Happen To Viagra

Cool thing is, in Canada, the courts did not agree with the viagra patent extension, and as of now a generic viagra should be available in 2014!

See: http://www.edguider.com/viagra/gener...in_canada.html

Thing is, I am not interested in viagra, only cialis.

----------


## roxer

India and China rock on this front, I'll tell ya. Generics out the a** and for some reason doesn't give you the leg pain Cialis does with extended dosing. It does work just a little slower, but then... It also costs ~$5 US for four tablets. Vi*gra is the same. Just a heads up.

----------


## ZenFitness

I've had Indian and US tadalifil and have to say if anything the Indian generic was better if that is even possible.

----------

